# For Sale - Freedomlite 185Qb (21Rs)



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to say due to wife's health, mounting Dr. bills and lack of time, we must sell our 2008 FreedomLite 185QB. This is basically an Outback 21RS that was made for Camping World. It is great shape, includes am/fm cd player, microwave, outside shower, outside stovetop and I will throw in my Reese Straight Line Dual Cam. Asking $16000


----------

